# Oil pan bolts 4.0



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking for a complete or partial oil pan bolt set for a 4.0 Wrangler. Anyone?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

There are 2 sises of bolts used a hole bunch of 1/4 20 X 1(I think) and the 2 at the back of the oil pan and Maybe 2 at the front of the pan too are a different size. Take out 1 bolt of each go down to a GOOD hardware store and match it up. I USE STAINLESS bolts.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

did you try summit racing? or rock auto?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

leolkfrm said:


> did you try summit racing? or rock auto?


I've had very good luck with Summit Racing for parts.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

No luck on the interwebs finding a set- tried a few boneyards also. Going to try the last hardware store around next. Thanks.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

do you have a Fastenal store near by? (Fastenal.com)


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Bring your bolts to State Hardware. State St. in Bpt. They will have what you need. All grades. Cheap prices too.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Found what I needed-thanks for al the replies.


----------

